# JEE Advanced



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

Good luck to everyone going for JEE advanced tomorrow..


----------



## lakeport (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah.. best of luck, i couldn't qualify for it


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh my god, the humanity..
It was such a torture


----------



## smashingdude (Jun 2, 2013)

^ True That! 
How much did you get in Main, btw!?


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Oh my god, the humanity..
> It was such a torture



What was the standard of the questions?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

I totally got screwed .. I didnt expect JEE adv to be this hard..


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 2, 2013)

Marking Scheme Was Like  Poop !!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 2, 2013)

iit has gone a fkin dream now with so many rules board percentage,cut offs much harder harder...only a fkin nerd can crack it!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2013)

now this year JEE advanced paer-I looks more like the original JEE pre papers from 2000-2004.in recent years JEE paper has become easier not to mention removal of subjective mains exam.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

the paper was a piece of S H I T nothing else..

anyways, how much are you guys gettin ??
calculated or not ??



pkkumarcool said:


> iit has gone a fkin dream now with so many rules board percentage,cut offs much harder harder...only a fkin nerd can crack it!



I AM AGREE 





Ayuclack said:


> Marking Scheme Was Like  Poop !!



really...
negative marks in Multiple choice is really disappointing
and.. kya bolein.. kabad tha poora..


----------



## Garbage (Jun 3, 2013)

damn! I thought it's Java EE thread.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2013)

> really...
> negative marks in Multiple choice is really disappointing
> and.. kya bolein.. kabad tha poora..


this


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

Garbage said:


> damn! I thought it's Java EE thread.



anyways, join in..
cuz discussing about JEE advanced is not that happy going..


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 4, 2013)

Great now im scared as sh*t about the exams


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

you in 11th or 12th (appeared or passed ??) ??

i got 75 % off the TOP 5 in HS 2013..
had thought of getting 55-60 .. 

i know, you'll be like "itna kam aaya hai tab bhi uchal raha hai"
but i got the marks for what i had written, so, i'm happy..


----------



## rohanz (Jun 4, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Great now im scared as sh*t about the exams



Me too! Also most probably by the next year there will be subjective questions as well


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ yup. some dumbhead suggested that choices should be eliminated from the pattern. and we are to write small answers like fillup...


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh noes  confirmed ??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ no not yet..
i'm thinking of dropping this year.. cuz my marks are too low to get admission into any Govt institute..


----------

